# The Ocean - Do all Bedrooms Seats Face Forward?



## Marbleski (Dec 13, 2021)

I am booked in Car 1539 Unit 6 going from Halifax to Ottawa and Car 1439 Unit 6 on my return. I assume it is the same car and room both ways as the train numbers are 15 westward bound and 14 going east.

Since they no longer turn the train around in Halifax does this mean that I will be forward facing in one direction and backward facing in the other? If so, which way is facing forward?

Thanks.


----------



## jiml (Dec 13, 2021)

Your theory would work if you were first travelling east to Halifax, then west to Montreal. However, there's no guarantee that the consist won't be turned in Montreal or reassembled differently since it's based there.


----------



## Marbleski (Dec 13, 2021)

jiml said:


> Your theory would work if you were first travelling east to Halifax, then west to Montreal. However, there's no guarantee that the consist won't be turned in Montreal or reassembled differently since it's based there.



Thanks.


----------



## Urban Sky (Dec 14, 2021)

Marbleski said:


> I am booked in Car 1539 Unit 6 going from Halifax to Ottawa and Car 1439 Unit 6 on my return. I assume it is the same car and room both ways as the train numbers are 15 westward bound and 14 going east.
> 
> Since they no longer turn the train around in Halifax does this mean that I will be forward facing in one direction and backward facing in the other? If so, which way is facing forward?
> 
> Thanks.


Even-numbered rooms face one direction, odd-numbered the other:





Renaissance sleeping car | VIA Rail







corpo.viarail.ca





If this video is an indication, then the Sleeper cabins’ windows face the Southern Side (which would make even rooms face forward when traveling Eastbound and odd ones facing forward when traveling towards Montreal), but best to call VIA, as the agents reservation screen should indicate the direction of travel:


----------



## Urban Sky (Dec 14, 2021)

Urban Sky said:


> Even-numbered rooms face one direction, odd-numbered the other:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In a helpful coincidence, my observation has been confirmed today in a different forum:


> *All Renaissance sleepers are oriented backwards (i.e. vestibule at the front) from Montreal, and therefore forward (vestibule at rear) from Halifax. This means even numbered rooms are forward facing on #14, and odd numbered rooms are forward facing on #15.








Ocean - videos, observations, and consists







groups.io


----------



## Marbleski (Dec 14, 2021)

Urban Sky said:


> Even-numbered rooms face one direction, odd-numbered the other:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WWW (Dec 14, 2021)

The video in Renaissance sleeping car / VIA Rail -
-O-U-T-S-T-A-N-D-I-N-G- High Definition *Cell* phone video amazing !

Been to Halifax by cruise ship and seen the Ocean at the VIA Station - all this while VIA could turn the train in the container shipyard.
Shame that the container shipyard stopped this movement - a very short interruption to their work.


----------



## Urban Sky (Dec 15, 2021)

WWW said:


> Shame that the container shipyard stopped this movement - a very short interruption to their work.


Only as long as you don’t need the space of the loop track for container storage…


----------



## TheMalahat (Dec 18, 2021)

Didn't want to start a new thread. I don't see any HEP sleeper accomodation available in May 2022. Anyone know what's up with that? I may just call Via? Hoping to snag a cabin for 3!


----------

